
Iris Murdoch: The Art of Fiction - bookofjoe
https://www.theparisreview.org/interviews/2313/iris-murdoch-the-art-of-fiction-no-117-iris-murdoch
======
jsmith99
I enjoy Iris Murdoch very much, but this parody catches her style exactly
[http://www.parodies.org.uk/murdoch-
bradbury.htm](http://www.parodies.org.uk/murdoch-bradbury.htm)

